

Microsoft abandons Vista? - swombat
http://loader.gadgetzone.com.au/News/September-2008/Microsoft-abandons-Vista-.aspx

======
tdavis
Consider me less than confident in that release schedule, considering the
supposed epic scope of Windows 7's re-write. I guess only time will tell...
not that it matters to me. Thanks, OSX, Linux and BSD!

